# Help me name my hedgie sweet names needed literally



## AidansMom25 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi guys I am getting my hedgie this Tuesday and I am struggling with a name for her. I want to name her something similar to a desert or sweet lol something like muffin cupcake cookie a name around those lines. Can you guys suggest a name? She's a salt and pepper and of course a female lol. Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Sorbet. My favorite thing in the world! (After my hedgies, of course!)

Souffle.
Suzette (from "crepes suzette", mmm.)
Toffee.
Truffle.
Ambrosia? That kind of counts as a dessert.
Eclair.


----------



## ktdid (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm gonna start by going for the obvious: Marshmallow, Candy, Sugar, Vanilla, BonBon, Snickers, Lolly, (Baby) Ruth, (Peppermint) Patty, Honey, Coco, Oreo, Skittles, Cookie, Pixie, Cherry

Others I thought of that are less obvious are Hedy, Sherry, Brandy, Dulcie or Dulce or Dulcea (depending on the language of origin you want)


----------



## Havok (Oct 18, 2012)

My roommate's Chihuahua is named Buttercup.


----------



## AidansMom25 (Oct 24, 2012)

I really like cookie toffee skittles coco and honey but unfortunately my Jack Russells name is honey and my chocolate labs name is coco so those are out of the question lol I want something clever so cupcake and muffin are kind of obvious. I can't wait to see more <~~~ haha that sounds like s'mores and look I did that on accident but I don't want that for her name. I'm looking for a name like a baked good. I almost got an albino and I was seriously going to name her divinity.  keep em coming guys.


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

How about Taffy, Sodapop, M&M, Lucky charms, Dr. Pepper, Lollypop, Sundrop, Lemondrop, Candie, Honeybun. Pretzel, Chips, Cookie, Cherie, Buttercream, Sugar, Gummybear, or Honeybunny.


----------



## AidansMom25 (Oct 24, 2012)

Lol no soda pop names cute though but I would feel funny calling her Dr. Pepper or lemon drop haha


----------



## Amlinals (Jul 26, 2012)

Macaroon? Lol. Quills do kinda look like coconut.


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

These may be too "weird" but Churros or Pavlova? Too weird? lol Maybe Poppy, for Poppyseed?


----------



## rarbeckzilla (Aug 7, 2012)

Thinking of all these names made me crave some sweets!

Creme Brulee (my favorite dessert!)
Tiramisu (my second favorite dessert! haha)

Poptart
Mocha
Marshmallow
Mintchip
Almond Cookie?
ooh or Roca as in Almond Roca, yummm
Toffee
Caramel

I don't know if you've seen the movie Wreck It Ralph (it might still be in movie theaters if you are in the US) but they have some pretty sweet names in that movie..

Vanellope Von Schweets
Candlehead
King Candy (or Queen Candy)
Crumbelina
Taffyta Muffinfudge

Good luck!


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh rarbeckzilla 
I love the name almond roca (I also love the candy!). :lol: Have you tried the creme brulee french toast? I have a wonderful recipe that I serve my B&B guests.


----------

